# Help!



## Natz7 (Sep 21, 2011)

I rescued 2 baby pigeons about 3 weeks ago, from looking at pictures they look to be almost 4 weeks old now and I think they are Feral pigeons? I was feeding them baby bird formula, but have been reading that they should be ready for seeds. I am wondering what kind of grit they need, and what type of bird seed is best? I have read to just feed them wild bird seed? They started eating budgie seed yesterday as I just wanted to see if they would eat on their own.
Any help would be great!! Thanks so much


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Natz7 said:


> I rescued 2 baby pigeons about 3 weeks ago, from looking at pictures they look to be almost 4 weeks old now and I think they are Feral pigeons? I was feeding them baby bird formula, but have been reading that they should be ready for seeds. I am wondering what kind of grit they need, and what type of bird seed is best? I have read to just feed them wild bird seed? They started eating budgie seed yesterday as I just wanted to see if they would eat on their own.
> Any help would be great!! Thanks so much


If there is a feed & grain store near you, you can get pigeon food, which is pretty complete. Only problem is that you can probably only get it in 50 pound bags. If you buy a pelleted food, you do not need to feed grit. If you go with a seed mix, you can buy either red or gray grit at most feed & grain stores. Again it will be in a 40 or 50 pond bag, but it is pretty cheap - about $13.00. I uy it and store it in five gallon pails. Animals that might chew through plastic to get feed, will not try to get at the grit. If you cannot find a local feed & grain store, you can buy "dove mix" at most pet stores (including Petsmart and PetCo.)

Good luck with them, and keep checking back here. Many people on here have good advice about keeping and caring for pigeons, and even advice about the process for releasing them back to the feral world if you so choose.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The best dove mix I've ever bought is Kaytee Supreme Daily Dove mix. (5lb bag)

If you don't want to buy a lot of grit at once, you can also use Kaytee Hi-Cal grit for your little guys.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I would start them off on a standard pigeon mix to begin with ...wheat / peas/ corn /milo and perhaps a little safflower ........I sometimes offer a little of a canary mix which usually has some safflower in it , they seem to enjoy exploring and trying all the different seeds . My birds also like picking at smashed oyster shells .


----------



## Natz7 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help! I cannot find any stores near me that sell pigeon food, so I'm going to check out some pet stores for dove mix.


----------

